# 1 or 2 stage snow blower



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I shoveled snow last year to make some extra money while business was slow, but shoveling killed my back, so I thoughts a blower would work better. I live near Kansas City. I can't afford to get a plow right now, so until I can (maybe a few years) should I get a 1 or 2 stage snow blower for my residential accounts? I know the 2 stages are built better, but the 1 stages are a lot less money. I'm pretty short on cash so the 1 stage is more affordable, but maybe they're not build for the constant use. Should I spend the extra on a 2 stage? If anyone uses either please give your opinion and what you guys think is the best and the price. Thanks guys.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Do a search on here! You'll find a lot of other people that had the same conversations!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

On light snowfalls the single stage is quite quick. They are light and easy to put in and out of the truck.

A 2 stage has more power, is wider and will clear more snow in 1 pass. It will handle the snow at the end of the drive left by the street plow. You will need a set of ramps to get it in and out of your truck.

IMO you should be buying a 2 stage.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Well how much snow do you normally get in Kansas?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I am in KC so I can guess what you went through last year with the big storms. I will say, make your decision on this, how hard do you want to work and how many drive's will you do? In a big storm-a 2 stage will make quick work and let you move along. In 2 or 3" a single stage will work fine, but the deeper the snow gets the more shoveling you will do.

Or you can do like we do with plowing-head out when the snow flies and stop when its over. Makes easy work whether its 2 or 12", but you charge a premium for this level of service.All of our customers feel as if they are 1st. on the list and never any phone calls!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I run a 46in wide single stage blower on my John Deere 312 and it handles powder of any depth easily but it really struggles with wet heavy snow and instead of full or 3/4 width passes I am making 1/2 and 1/4 width passes. As long as the snow is dry it will move the banks the plow leaves pretty easily but again it really struggles when the snow has more moisture in it.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Yooper75;1300117 said:


> I run a 46in wide single stage blower on my John Deere 312 and it handles powder of any depth easily but it really struggles with wet heavy snow and instead of full or 3/4 width passes I am making 1/2 and 1/4 width passes. As long as the snow is dry it will move the banks the plow leaves pretty easily but again it really struggles when the snow has more moisture in it.


Just about all Snow blowers struggle when its wet out....Hel!. By boss plow struggles when its wet! I would get a 2 Stage. What my sidewalk guys do is when its Not enough to blow out you just walk behind it and push the snow. (without running the augers)

BEATS SHOVELIN', Thats for sure!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1300161 said:


> Just about all Snow blowers struggle when its wet out....Hel!. By boss plow struggles when its wet! I would get a 2 Stage. What my sidewalk guys do is when its Not enough to blow out you just walk behind it and push the snow. (without running the augers)
> 
> BEATS SHOVELIN', Thats for sure!


Amen to that!!!! The only real PITA problem I run into is plugging in the wet stuff.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Something I noticed with my old toro single stage. The paddles make contact with the ground so it removes closer to the surface. My bigger two stage the blades dont touch the ground leaving a thin layer of snow behind. Now all it takes is a shovel to scrap it clear but its cleaner with the single stage. Its also easier to load and move around.

Now as far as having to move the snow the two stage blows it out of the water. Not only shooting farther but clearing deeper piles and doing it at a good clip.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Our handcrews keep all 25-30 of our blowers in the shop all of last year and used these:

https://thesnowcaster.com/


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

mullis56;1300264 said:


> Our handcrews keep all 25-30 of our blowers in the shop all of last year and used these:
> 
> https://thesnowcaster.com/


Find that hard to believe! hOw do you push 5+ inches of snow with this? 









Or did you mean They shoveled with these? Even then it would be hard to do!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

All retail and commercial, don't let them get to that deep in most cases...we don't get as much snow as you do in Michigan maybe that is difference? 

I'm being serious it is almost sad but the blowers didn't go out at all last year and we had counting the ice/sleet storm over 40" of snow last year. Their line of shovels didn't exist last year we only have 120 of the snowcasters call Kevin the president he knows us he is based here in our town...they work for us in local market for our customers, our snow that we get and our guys are productive so they use them. Thought they might work somewhere else...maybe not.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys. I think I'll just go with the 1 stage. If the snow storm is too much, I'll just go with the storm. Does anyone have a preference on the single stage? Brand, size, price. I want something inexpensive, however something that will last. If that even exists. Thanks again. 
Also, does the blade scraping the ground ever hurt the concrete? Some of my clients have slightly uneven driveways (enough that my shovel would hit and stop), I don't want to be replacing concrete because I've taken out a chunk.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

A single stage's rubber paddles won't hurt the concrete. I have a 20 inch Toro that I found in my neighbor's trash. Picked it up and took it to my local small engine guy. $75 later, it runs like a dream. In fact, I just pulled it out last week, and it started on the first pull. Hadn't been run since the last storm.

kevlars


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

kevlars;1300333 said:


> A single stage's rubber paddles won't hurt the concrete. I have a 20 inch Toro that I found in my neighbor's trash. Picked it up and took it to my local small engine guy. $75 later, it runs like a dream. In fact, I just pulled it out last week, and it started on the first pull. Hadn't been run since the last storm.
> 
> kevlars


I have a few of them. I ended up liking how close they get. I run the two stage then send the paddle to clear or push a shovel. Either way its gone.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

Last year I picked up a Toro 210R single stage, by the end of the season it was a fight to see who got to use it over the two stages. Surprisingly the single stage blowers do better with the slush, just the way they pull in the slush and fling it out all in one motion. On our two stages the impeller tends to slap the slush and just makes a mess and clogs up. Toro is no longer making a 2 cycle, so today I just ordered new Power Clear 621 ZR. Look them up they throw 1800lbs. per min, 21" clearing path and 163cc. I cant wait to try them out!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

mullis56;1300318 said:


> All retail and commercial, don't let them get to that deep in most cases...we don't get as much snow as you do in Michigan maybe that is difference?
> 
> I'm being serious it is almost sad but the blowers didn't go out at all last year and we had counting the ice/sleet storm over 40" of snow last year. Their line of shovels didn't exist last year we only have 120 of the snowcasters call Kevin the president he knows us he is based here in our town...they work for us in local market for our customers, our snow that we get and our guys are productive so they use them. Thought they might work somewhere else...maybe not.


Well i guess you should load up the truck and send it to michigan! I can use them! Thumbs Up


----------

